# Lots of questions!!!



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Ok...I am back again...and this time I have lots of questions. I will admit that I am not really literate when it comes to cars, but I am trying to find out just a couple of things. I haven't done any mods as of yet, but plan to in the very near future. I would like to know:

First if there is anybody else besides Nis-Knacks that makes clear taillights and sidemarkers for the 91 Sentra E?

How hard is it to rebuild the Engine (GA16DE), and tranny (4-Speed Manual)?

What is the best muffler to use for a good smooth throaty sound, but not obnoxiously loud, (especially like those Honda/Acura Rice Boys)?

The approximate cost of the Tsuru Headlight conversion and difficulty of installation?

How can I order the PlaceRacing CAI??? Every time I look at the website...it still says "Under Construction".

These are just a couple of questions I have for now, as I am sure I will DEFINATELY have more as the days pass. Unfortunately, here in Puerto Rico...most of the dealers specialize in of course Honda/Acura, and Mitsubishi Mirage and Mitsubishi Mirage Technica (exclusive Puerto Rican Model).

Thanks in advance to any help I get on recieving answers to these questions...I know that I will have my work cut out for me!!! Especially since I also have to get my air conditioner fixed (Evaporator, Condensor, Compressor, and still R-12), cause it is HOT here!!!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

check sentra.net in the parts section. this will have all the parts and prices you need and a place to get them. about the tsuru, i don't know, but all it is is a direct replacement of the existing grill, lights, corners, and trim under it all, so it shouldn't be real hard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

*Thank You!!!*

Thanks Lex!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

Courtesy Nissan has a nice exhaust system ( Bolt on stainless steal & the can my boy has the straight tip not curved. 

( www. Courtesy Parts.com )
1-972-644-3942. ask for Brian


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks Rated-R...which one specifically should I ask for???


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Nis-Knacks is the only company around that makes the clear taillights and clear sidemarkers for the B13 Sentra's... I've also looked all over the web to see if any other company besides Nis-Knacks makes the taillights and sidemarkers but couldn't find anything  .

For info on the Tsuru headlight conversion, checkout http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/headlights.shtml. This link should help you out some.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

Gracias a Ti!!! (Thanks to you), Importcartuner!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

Well my friend's exhaust is 2 half inch with that sound you are looking for.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

2 inch exhaust piping is more than enough for a GA16 motor and instead of rebuilding those, get a sr20 and a 5 speed and do it up right. The tsuru is an easy conversion/upgrade to do as I just got done with my buddies tsuru install. They are awesome! They cost 360 shipped from Mossy Performance I think and you get everything you need. To order a PR CAI just call them. I called and had it in hand in a week and a half. For a muffler with a good sound go with a dynomax ultraflow. I have had the courtesy, flowmaster 40 series and an aerospeed and the dynomax ultraflow or the magnaflow ss are much better.

Oh and there is a potential group buy for clear side markers on the NX2000 board at www.sr20deforum.com as the siemarkers are the same size for both vehicles.

Brent Meints


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

for exhaust get a greddy exhaust for the 91-94 ser
it fits the 1.6 perfectly and it is 2"


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

dont get a greddy. those are the exhaust systems that will sound most ricey on our cars.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> *dont get a greddy. those are the exhaust systems that will sound most ricey on our cars. *


Really ! My GReddy SP cat-back has a sweet deep low rumble sound, NOT a tinny whiny ricey honduh sound...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Buy a CAI before you buy exhaust. Your car doesn't produce enough backpressure to warrant spending the money on an exhaust. In fact, exhaust is the last thing you should do, because the costs outweigh the gains. I wouldn't do an exhaust unless I had all the bolt ons or a turbo. The CAI will be cheaper, give you a throaty intake sound and give you similar HP gains to what the exhaust would. If you haven't advanced your timing do that as well. You could also do a header, that would be a cost effective mod. If you really want that weed-eater sounding exhuast then get a muffler but don't do a cat back exhaust, it's not worth it. That's my 10 cents and then some. And about your A/C just convert it to 134a, it's a lot cheaper than having your R12 recharged, not to mention all those parts you said you're going to replace.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

*Thanks to all of you!!! I really appreciate it!!!*

Once again, thanks to all of you for your replies...it really is helping me out a lot. I definately plan on buying the CAI first, and I will focus on the exhaust much, much later!!! Also, to you toolapcfan...thanks for the info...but unfortunately, I have to replace all of those parts anyway...I am still going to convert it to R134, but the compressor is shot and the evaporator and condensor as well. I know that this is going to be a slow process, but I am taking my time to do it right!!! 

Also, can anybody else tell me where online can I buy mandrel bent piping for the exhaust when I am ready to work on it???

Again, thanks to all of you!!! Your help is very much appreciated!!!


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

you can buy mandrel bends that will slip fit over piping of the same diameter. Then the shop just welds them together to make one long piece that flows through the car. You can get them at www.summitracing.com and most car parts suppliers. 

Have you looked into alternatives to converting to r134a refriderant? There are R12 replacements that work awesome and are completely compatible with r12 so you don't have to worry about anything.

www.refrigerantsales.com

autofrost is awesome it is a replacement for R12 and it cools better. R406a

www.autofrost.com --- if you want to read about it

Brent


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

Thanks Coach, I will look into that!!!


----------

